# {RESOLVED} Non system disk error on C:\ drive



## computer_kid (Aug 31, 2000)

I am having a problem with a Pent. 300 that I am working on. The message I get is "non system disk error...remove and try again". The problem is is that nothing is in any of the drives. It says that on the A drive and the C drive. I have a boot cd that I can get to work, but before it brings me to the C drive it says all kinds of files in command.sys are missing or corrupt. I had a disk with command.com on it, and that was the only way I could get to the DOS prompt. There is absolutely nothing in the C drive, not even DOS. I cannot get it to read from the 3.5 or 5.25 drives. To install DOS again.

Please help me!


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Hi computer_kid,

Which version of DOS are you trying to install? Are you planning to install Windows later or something?


----------



## computer_kid (Aug 31, 2000)

I am trying to install DOS 6.0 and then I will install the upgrade. I will install win 3.1 for the time being and then will install win98 or winME (I don't think it is going to take that long to fix it...at least I hope not). I am able to boot from a CD I have, and that is where it says that the files are corrupt.


----------



## ETS (Oct 13, 1999)

Don't you have a floppy disk with Dos on it that you can boot to? Do you have a set of installation disks with DOS 6.0 on them?


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

When you say it can't read the 3.5" drive what do you mean?

How are you trying to access it, and what is happening?

A bootable CD is giving your corrupt file errors? Is this an original or a copied CD?

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech

Don't forget the amazon.com GCs waiting for you - just listen to music while online!

http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------



## computer_kid (Aug 31, 2000)

thanks guys, but I got it figured out. I just had to copy the disks from the 5.25 format to the 3.5 inch format. My 5.25 drive has gone bad.


----------

